# Diablo pro



## Darin Kel J (Jul 21, 2015)

I reasentlly bought s deoble pro slingshot but the wrist brace seems to be lose, I won't tighten more. Is that Norman? Or are they defected?


----------



## Darin Kel J (Jul 21, 2015)

Darin Kel J said:


> I recently bought diablo pro slingshot but the wrist brace seems to be lose, it won't tighten more. Is that normal? Or are they defected?


----------



## JustSlingIt (Sep 14, 2015)

Have you got the wire frame the right way? The ene of the wire that has two little protruding tabs goes into the pistol grip, youjust have to push it in hard in line with the slits in the pistol grip.

Should be solid as a rock.


----------

